# Imperial Armour 2 Second Edition



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Forge World via Facebook said:


> We will be attending the Warhammer 40,000 Campaign Weekend - Vidar's Fate: Carnac tomorrow at Warhammer World in Nottingham. If you are at Warhammer World and don’t have a ticket for this event, you can still visit our stand as it will be located outside of the area set up for the event. We'll have a great range of Forge World product available and any orders placed at the event will receive free shipping, so this will be a great time to grab that special gift for Christmas.
> 
> There will also be a copy of Imperial Armour Volume Two Second Edition on display and available to pre-order early at this event! This book is packed full of updated rules and new vehicles including using relic vehicles from bygone ages in your games of Warhammer 40,000. Anyone who pre-orders the book on the day will recieve a free Badab War Part Two poster and should receive the book in time for Christmas.


Sounds like normal preorders won't be far behind.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So that's the Space Marine one being updated yes?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> So that's the Space Marine one being updated yes?


Space Marines, The Inquisition (from the email I got from FW, we _may_ see the Inquisition stuff open up to C:=][= if I understood the email correctly, when I asked to clarify they did not say "no" but we'll see), the Adepta Sororitas Repressor (maybe more, like flyers being in there too) and sometime after that we should see the reference pdf go online on which book has what in it.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a read through the 'sent to printers' master copy at Games Day, and it was a nice read. I spent about 15 minutes looking through it all.

They couldn't say when it would be available, but the woman on the FW stand who looked after the book said "We aren't sure, could be next month, could be christmas (Wink!)" So this adds up then


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like they'll have rules for most of the 40k approved stuff? Looking forward to that. Anyone wanna place an order for an American so he gets free shipping?:laugh:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for the siege of vracks books to be updated. I would like to use the renegade army rules from those books.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

i'm curious as to why we don't have forge world E books yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> i'm curious as to why we don't have forge world E books yet.


Because FW doesn't want to do them (yet?).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> i'm curious as to why we don't have forge world E books yet.


GW doesn't always do progress, but when it does it does it backwards.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> GW doesn't always do progress, but when it does it does it backwards.


:clapping:


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> I had a read through the 'sent to printers' master copy at Games Day, and it was a nice read. I spent about 15 minutes looking through it all.
> 
> They couldn't say when it would be available, but the woman on the FW stand who looked after the book said "We aren't sure, could be next month, could be christmas (Wink!)" So this adds up then


Can you please tell us if you remember if the Prometheus "Command" Land Raider was in the book? If so can you recall what the Improved comes rules might be?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Oooo... FW just released the content page in PDF _*here*_!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Or if you don't want to download it, I screen-capped it and made it a picture:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> Can you please tell us if you remember if the Prometheus "Command" Land Raider was in the book? If so can you recall what the Improved comes rules might be?


It was in there yea, and i can't remember the improved comms bit. Sorry, but from the sounds of it it'll be with us in pretty short time. Won't be waiting long I don't think


----------



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

Any know if FW books will ever go digital ipad ibooks like?


----------

